# Hope Im posting in proper area!



## kim2dim (Apr 14, 2012)

Just wanted to say this is a great looking forum, And look forward to reading and learning And having time to chat with youall from time to time Great looking site,And sounds like some very helpful folks here Thanks


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome! This is the place to be.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk


----------

